# CO2, Excel and Neocaridina species



## tjc (Jan 17, 2006)

I have Neocaridina zhangjiajiensis (wild snowball shrimp) & Neocaridina denticulata (red cherry shrimp). Do these species have any sensitivity to injected CO2 or the use of Fluorish Excel?

Secondly, I bought the N. zhangjiajensis without knowing what they are and I see they can hybridize with RCS, so I need to move them. My other tank is a 65G heavily planted aquarium with 8 anglefish. If I sneak the shrimp under the cover of darkness, will they still end up as food? These guys seem very bold and swim around alot in my 6.6G tank.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

tjc said:


> I have Neocaridina zhangjiajiensis (wild snowball shrimp) & Neocaridina denticulata (red cherry shrimp). Do these species have any sensitivity to injected CO2 or the use of Fluorish Excel?
> 
> Secondly, I bought the N. zhangjiajensis without knowing what they are and I see they can hybridize with RCS, so I need to move them. My other tank is a 65G heavily planted aquarium with 8 anglefish. If I sneak the shrimp under the cover of darkness, will they still end up as food? These guys seem very bold and swim around alot in my 6.6G tank.


I keep RCS is all conditions. Excel daily, high co2 and I've never had an issue. That being said, if you are moving them to a different environment don't do it from an environment of excel right to a high co2 tank, etc. In fact if you are moving them I would turn off co2 for a day and then acclimate.

Yes, they can breed and most shrimp gurus, recommend that they are kept separate, since they will develop "unattractive" offspring.


----------



## neilfishguy (Mar 10, 2008)

Yes. They will become food. Angels will someday kill them all. It may be one day, or a couple months, but once they get the taste, they will be on the hunt


----------



## tjc (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks very much for answering my questions.

I'll be moving the rainbow shrimp from a tank that I haven't been doesing with CO2, but plan to do a DIY for that 6.6G aquarium today. Maybe I'll wait to move them. I'll chance moving them to the tank with the anglefish that are new to the aquarium yesterday. Hopefully they won't hunt them down right away, but I can see how these fish continuously lurk for food and constantly explore their surroundings. I really don't want to set-up another tank.


----------

